

Ask HN: (meta) What are the peak hours of HN? - Gabriel_Martin

I&#x27;d like to get a good poll of Javascript animation libraries people enjoy using, or would recommend. What would the best time of day be to submit the Ask HN post?
======
minimaxir
The most popular hours are 9 AM EST to 1 PM EST: [http://minimaxir.com/img/hn-
submissions.png](http://minimaxir.com/img/hn-submissions.png)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thank you! I'm excited to share libraries!

